# :: ECS Tuning :: Eurasia Euro Wheel Locks - Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*Eurasia Euro Wheel Locks - $39.95*
*Designed to work on 17mm head wheel bolts.*
ECS introduces a solution for protecting your expensive wheels while using spacers. Eurasia wheel locks featuring a exclusive design that clips onto any 17mm head wheel bolt, no matter the length or seat. The outer diameter of these locks is a standard size, allowing their use on almost any wheel.
These locks will able to be used in the spring when installing your summer wheels and spacers or at the end of the season when installing winter wheels. One set of locks to protect you year round.
Eurasia locking caps are the only wheel locks on the market that allow the use of any wheel and wheel bolt length combo. So keep all of yours wheels safe, while still keeping your individual style.




_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 1:48 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## D0rk (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Eurasia Euro Wheel Locks - Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
ECS introduces a solution for protecting your expensive wheels while using spacers. Eurasia wheel locks featuring a exclusive design that clips onto any 17mm head wheel bolt, no matter the length or seat. The outer diameter of these locks is a standard size, allowing their use on almost any wheel.
Eurasia locking caps are the only wheel locks on the market that allow the use of any wheel and wheel bolt length combo. So keep all of yours wheels safe, while still keeping your individual style.


Would that mean that wobble bolts work as well? 
Are these heavy enough to throw off the balance of the wheel after installation?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

These should work with any bolt that has a 17mm head on it (I believe the wobble bolts do). There should be no issues with these throwing off wheel balance at all.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Eurasia Euro Wheel Locks - Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Now Back In Stock !!!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ANY OTHER PICS OF THEM


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

There is one more photo of them available on the website at the links above.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Eurasia Euro Wheel Locks - Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Lets say I lose my keys, is there any way to get these off?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sure there is some way to get the locks off, however it would probably require drilling the lock and wheel bolt. I'd suspect it could be done without damaging the wheel, but probably would not be fun.


----------



## Tarmac Eater (Apr 7, 2001)

ECS Tuning - Sales:
That a strange answer.
PimpMyRide:
Usually when you bought wheel lock they came with the key code in the packaging.
When you lose your key can can request a new one with the code and a proof a purchase.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Tarmac Eater)*

If I bought 4 sets, could you ensure that all 4 sets have the same lock #?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Unfortunately not, there is no way to verify the keys without opening up every set on the shelf.


----------

